# SA - Carpenter Rocks (Bungalow Bay) - 5/10/09



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

After several unsuccessful trips to various stretches of the Glenelg river, I've been itching to get out into the briny and today was the day.

I launched into a moderate southerly breeze, lumpy seas and ominous skies:









I caught 3 chunky tommies on a little qantas hardbody:









A few small salmon:









3 pike, with the biggest being a solid 40cm:









Nice set of slicers:









A 58cm snook on a 4inch nuke chook plastic:









Some fresh fish for the smoker:









Attempt at being artsy on the way home:









Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

thats a nice pot of gold
clarkey


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

a good result there paul on what looks like a very ordinary day

pete


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice pictorial report Paul with plenty of variety.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

A nice bit of variety there, I was at Livingston's in the morning for a few hours but the tide was right out and wind was quite strong so didn't launch the yak (value my drive fins). Just waded out and caught a dozen or so garfish. They were on and off quite a bit with quite a few having nice chunks missing out of them, now I know why with snook and pike chasing them. Is Bungalow bay the one between Livingston's and Carpenters rocks?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's how I think the bays go:









The snook and pike certainly were active. I also got busted off at the yak by what would have been a PB snook for me, it looked over a metre in length and would have taken two hands to surround its girth. Glad I saw it before it busted the leader on a run.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Paul - don't you love those fat Tommies !  Real speedsters and great fighters for their size and great eating too.

IMHO - its high time we had Tommies,......err I mean Australian Herring, in the Hall of Fame. I know they are only caught in SA and WA, but hell, there are plenty of fish species in the HOF that can't be caught in SA ! And yours would be HOF no 1 ! ;-)


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Where you got Livingstons is correct or thats what the road sign says.
Have shown where i normally put in the only problem with this area is at really low tide it goes from 5 foot deep to nothing in places (ledges everywhere) until you get out past the point of the white area. This makes it tough to keep moving on windy days without bending the drive or breaking the rudder(easier to get out and walk sometimes). Next time i am down there I will have to give Bungalow bay a go.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

What's going on in the Glenelg River?You were having such a good run there before .Did you catch them all?


----------

